# placement/recomendation of subwoofer, center channel speaker



## sgally7 (Oct 9, 2013)

My living room is open to the kitchen and dining room, as well as a double-wide stairway (split-level house, stairs go up and down) and a hallway. The ceiling in the listening room is vaulted. Not counting the hallway or the space down the stairs, which are separated from the living room by a half-height wall between them and the couch, the living/dining room and kitchen are ~6,000+ cubic feet. What I'm looking for is a sub that will provide deep bass primarily for music and movies/TV (50-50 split)

I own DCM Time Windows speakers (the early oval ones) and I have a Sony 1040 receiver on order. I need a subwoofer. I looked at a used SVS PB12 M series subwoofer and it was huge - no way it would go in my living room! I have never owned a subwoofer (I have had these time windows for 30 years and it is way past time to get a subwoofer!). Does the subwoofer need to be in the main listening room? Perhaps this is a silly question but I have read that it is non directional and that the low sounds will spread out. Just a long shot but I negotiated a favorable price on the subwoofer and it would probably have enough power for this open space (can anyone confirm?). 

Anyone, as I am on a budget and on a mission to find a subwoofer , preferably for around $300. Any ideas would be appreciated. I am willing to build from a DIY kit if any are recommended. Although I am handy, I don't have the time to build from scratch. I also will need a center channel speaker which I am thinking in terms of a budget of around $150. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm afraid your mission is going to be mission impossible...

Realistically there's not a $300 subwoofer in the world -- manufactured, DIY or used -- that will provide deep bass in 6000 ft^3. You should be able to do it with something like a pair of PSA XV15's, but that will set you back around $1600. That's the least expensive option I can think of.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I agree with Jim. My space is almost 7000ft ^ and I was encouraged to go with dual PSA XV30f's because of the levels I listen at. I'm sure at lower volumes a pair of XV15's would work well though but like Jman said, the cost is around $1600


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

The only possibility I can think of would be a DIY sub. Are you on a sub floor by chance? If so maybe you could use your floor for a IB sub... Even then you will still need a amp for it which is going to put you over $300. If you can do the DIY bit... I would look for a really cheap used center channel (just to get by) and put the rest into your sub.


----------



## sgally7 (Oct 9, 2013)

Sub floor? Does this mean sub basement? The main listening room has a hardwood floor. It is a spit level house and this is the on the main floor. Sorry if i misunderstood the question.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you still have the option of getting the SVS PB12 thats going to be heard to beat if you can get it for the $400 budget you have. Yes size does matter with regards to a sub Trust me, you wont want anything smaller as it is the PB12 will still barley make a dent in your size room but far better than anything that would cost upwards of $1000


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

sgally7 said:


> Sub floor? Does this mean sub basement? The main listening room has a hardwood floor. It is a spit level house and this is the on the main floor. Sorry if i misunderstood the question.


What I meant was... Some houses are built on a concrete slab and others are built with a crawl space. If you have a house with a crawl space you could make the box be the part below the floor.


----------



## sgally7 (Oct 9, 2013)

That is an interesting idea. There is a closet in this listening room. I wonder if i could diy or purchase a subwoofer to mount at shelf height and mount it through the wall. Does a sunwoofer need to be on the floor? Also, for music listening, is the sizing of the sub the same as for theater?


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

I guess you need to define deep. My room is 5000 cu feet and my 15" sealed sub pressurizes it without any problem at all. My wife sometimes has to catch her breath when loud LFE occurs. I don't know how deep it goes but deep enough for me to be sure. I don't have much content under 30 hz so. The DIY sub cost me $465 total. Without the plat amp it would have been around $300, in case you have a spare amp. Two would be nice but I think one would get you most of the way there. It sure does for me.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

no a sub does not need to be on the floor , IB is probably your cheapest way to go you can use that closet for a sub enclosure just make sure the door has some bracing and is sealed tight so it doesn't rattle . do a Google on IB , closet sub etc..


----------



## sgally7 (Oct 9, 2013)

This is exciting. IB seems like A perfect solution for a space challenged room that has a large effective area to fill with bass. I read a few of the ib websites and i find that i need to do some more learning to understand what i need. Thanks for this idea.


----------

